# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Czerwone i gorące uszy i policzki

## Dariusz89

Kochani,

nie bardzo wiem w jaki sposób sklasyfikować swój problem, nie wiem jakie może mieć podłoże. Otóż mam problem z twarzą i uszami, które w wielu sytuacjach reaguje rozgrzaniem i czerwienieniem. Wpływ na to ma: alkohol (nie zawsze), stres, zmęczenie, wysiłek fizyczny, temperatura, ostre/gorące jedzenie. Gdy piję alkohol czasem wystarczy jedno piwo lub jeden kieliszek wódki, a momentalnie na policzkach i czasem na szyi robią mi się czerwone plamy, uszy są bardzo gorące i czasem pieką. Zawsze w tym samym miejscu, jednak w różnym nasileniu. A bywają dni, gdy mogę pić do upadłego i nic nie dzieje się z moją twarzą. Gdy jestem zestresowany lub zmęczony czuję, jak moją twarz oblewa gorąco, a co za tym idzie jest tak samo czerwona, jak po alkoholu. To samo mam, gdy dłużej przebywam na chłodzie/mrozie/silnym wietrze, po czym wrócę do domu lub wejdę do jakiegoś pomieszczenia - moja twarz robi się stopniowo czerwona, piecze i takie uczucie towarzyszy mi nawet przez kilka godzin. Czasem dzieje mi się tak bez przyczyny - siedzę w domu, oglądam film i nagle bach! Czerwony. W ogóle mam bardzo wrażliwe uszy - wystarczy, że je potrę, albo ktoś dla żartów mnie za nie wytarga, a momentalnie robią się czerwone, gorące i zaczynają piec. Czy mam łączyć te wszystkie symptomy w całość? Obserwuję je od ok. 3 lat. Radzono mi konsultacje z dermatologiem, kardiologiem, gastroenterologiem. Dermatolog zalecił laserowe zamykanie naczynek (kosztowało mnie to masę pieniędzy, ale nie pomogło), kardiolog (mam lekkie nadciśnienie) nie stwierdził żadnych niepokojących powodów, zaś gastroenterolog zlecił wiele badań, z których wynikało, że mam podwyższony Alat i Aspat, przepisał leki, dietę. Alat i Aspat mam już w normie, a sytuacja wciąż jest taka sama. Ponadto robiłem badania tarczycy (wszystko w normie), podstawowa morfologia także. Więc co może być przyczyną?

Samo czerwienienie można tłumaczyć 'taką urodą', ale niepokoi mnie i dostarcza ogromnego dyskomfortu to grzanie twarzy i uszu, bo nie dość, że wygląda to niezbyt estetycznie, to na dodatek czuję się, jak płonąca pochodnia.

Smarowałem się wieloma kremami (np. ruboril), połykałem mnóstwo suplementów diety (np. anti-red). Teraz, gdy wiem, że będę w towarzystwie pił alkohol, to pół godziny wcześniej piję szklankę aspiryny z wapniem+kwercetyną. Czasem pomaga, ale bardziej uważam to za efekt placebo.

Czy może jest to właśnie efekt jakiejś nerwicy? Zbytniego zastanawiania się nad tym, czy jestem czerwony (erytrofobia)? Ale dlaczego twarz wręcz piecze mnie po wyjściu z mrozu? Może to efekt jakiegoś odmrożenia, co tłumaczyłoby, dlaczego mam tak wrażliwe uszy?

Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi  :Smile:

----------


## Jarema

> Kochani,
> 
> nie bardzo wiem w jaki sposób sklasyfikować swój problem, nie wiem jakie może mieć podłoże. Otóż mam problem z twarzą i uszami, które w wielu sytuacjach reaguje rozgrzaniem i czerwienieniem. Wpływ na to ma: alkohol (nie zawsze), stres, zmęczenie, wysiłek fizyczny, temperatura, ostre/gorące jedzenie. Gdy piję alkohol czasem wystarczy jedno piwo lub jeden kieliszek wódki, a momentalnie na policzkach i czasem na szyi robią mi się czerwone plamy, uszy są bardzo gorące i czasem pieką. Zawsze w tym samym miejscu, jednak w różnym nasileniu. A bywają dni, gdy mogę pić do upadłego i nic nie dzieje się z moją twarzą. Gdy jestem zestresowany lub zmęczony czuję, jak moją twarz oblewa gorąco, a co za tym idzie jest tak samo czerwona, jak po alkoholu. To samo mam, gdy dłużej przebywam na chłodzie/mrozie/silnym wietrze, po czym wrócę do domu lub wejdę do jakiegoś pomieszczenia - moja twarz robi się stopniowo czerwona, piecze i takie uczucie towarzyszy mi nawet przez kilka godzin. Czasem dzieje mi się tak bez przyczyny - siedzę w domu, oglądam film i nagle bach! Czerwony. W ogóle mam bardzo wrażliwe uszy - wystarczy, że je potrę, albo ktoś dla żartów mnie za nie wytarga, a momentalnie robią się czerwone, gorące i zaczynają piec. Czy mam łączyć te wszystkie symptomy w całość? Obserwuję je od ok. 3 lat. Radzono mi konsultacje z dermatologiem, kardiologiem, gastroenterologiem. Dermatolog zalecił laserowe zamykanie naczynek (kosztowało mnie to masę pieniędzy, ale nie pomogło), kardiolog (mam lekkie nadciśnienie) nie stwierdził żadnych niepokojących powodów, zaś gastroenterolog zlecił wiele badań, z których wynikało, że mam podwyższony Alat i Aspat, przepisał leki, dietę. Alat i Aspat mam już w normie, a sytuacja wciąż jest taka sama. Ponadto robiłem badania tarczycy (wszystko w normie), podstawowa morfologia także. Więc co może być przyczyną?
> 
> Samo czerwienienie można tłumaczyć 'taką urodą', ale niepokoi mnie i dostarcza ogromnego dyskomfortu to grzanie twarzy i uszu, bo nie dość, że wygląda to niezbyt estetycznie, to na dodatek czuję się, jak płonąca pochodnia.
> 
> Smarowałem się wieloma kremami (np. ruboril), połykałem mnóstwo suplementów diety (np. anti-red). Teraz, gdy wiem, że będę w towarzystwie pił alkohol, to pół godziny wcześniej piję szklankę aspiryny z wapniem+kwercetyną. Czasem pomaga, ale bardziej uważam to za efekt placebo.
> 
> Czy może jest to właśnie efekt jakiejś nerwicy? Zbytniego zastanawiania się nad tym, czy jestem czerwony (erytrofobia)? Ale dlaczego twarz wręcz piecze mnie po wyjściu z mrozu? Może to efekt jakiegoś odmrożenia, co tłumaczyłoby, dlaczego mam tak wrażliwe uszy?
> ...




Mam to samo , i nie wiem skąd się to bierze , najczęściej wieczorem , zimny kompres pomaga .
Proponuję założyć klub "czerwone ucho"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

Mam to samo. Gdy siedzę z żoną w kawiarni to robią mi się czerwone uszy. Żona jest zaniepokojona. Co robić??????????!!!!!!!12111

----------

